# rip lightning



## thunder (Nov 5, 2012)

rip lightning. just over a year on this earth and with 30 days in my possession i am gutted sorry and will miss ya. peace be with you


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

R.I.P lightning :sad:


----------

